# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون رقم 318 مكافحة تبييض الأموال

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 318 مكافحة تبييض الأموال

أقر مجلس النواب،
وينشر رئيس الجمهورية القانون التالي نصه:

المادة الأولى: يقصد بالأموال غير المشروعة، بمفهوم هذا القانون، الأموال كافة الناتجة من ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم الآتية:

1. زراعة المخدرات أو تصنيعها أو الاتجار بها.
2. الأفعال التي تقدم عليها جمعيات الأشرار المنصوص عليها في المادتين 335 و 336 من قانون العقوبات والمعتبرة دولياً جرائم منظمة.
3. جرائم الإرهاب المنصوص عليها في المواد 314 و 315 و 316 من قانون العقوبات.
4. التجار غير المشروع بالأسلحة.
5. جرائم السرقة أو اختلاس الأموال العامة أو الخاصة أو الاستيلاء عليها بوسائل إحتيالية والمعاقب عليها في القانون اللبناني بعقوبة جنائية.
6. تزوير العملة أو الإسناد العامة.

المادة الثانية: يعتبر تبييض أموال كل فعل يقصد منه:

1. إخفاء المصدر الحقيقي للأموال غير المشروعة أو إعطاء تبرير كاذب لهذا المصدر، بأي وسيلة كانت.
2. تحويل الأموال أو استبدالها مع العلم بأنها أموال غير مشروعة لغرض إخفاء أو تمويه مصدرها أو مساعدة شخص ضالع في ارتكاب الجرم على الإفلات من المسؤولية.
3. تملك الأموال غير المشروعة أو حيازتها أو استخدامها أو توظيفها لشراء أموال منقولة أو غير منقولة أو للقيام بعمليات مالية مع العلم بأنها أموال غير مشروعة.

المادة الثالثة: يعاقب كل من اقدم أو تدخل أو اشترك بعمليات تبييض أموال بالحبس من ثلاث إلى سبع سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين مليون ليرة لبنانية.

المادة الرابعة: على المؤسسات غير الخاضعة لقانون سرية المصارف الصادر بتاريخ 3/9/1956 بما فيها المؤسسات الفردية، لا سيما مؤسسات الصرافة والشركات التي تتعاطى الوساطة المالية وشركات الإيجار التمويلي وهيئات الاستثمار الجماعي وشركات التأمين وشركات ترويج وبناء وبيع العقارات وتجار السلع ذات القيمة المرتفعة حلى، أحجار كريمة، ذهب، تحف فنية، آثار قديمة)، أن تمسك سجلات خاصة بالعمليات التي تفوق فيمتها المبلغ الذي يحدده مصرف لبنان في النظام الذي سيضعه استناداً إلى أحكام المادة الخامسة من هذا القانون.

ويتوجب عليها أيضاً أن يتحققوا م هوية الزبائن وعناوينهم بالاستناد إلى وثائق رسمية على أن يحتفظوا بصور عنها وعن المستندات المتعلقة بالعمليات لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.

المادة الخامسة: على المؤسسات الخاضعة لقانون سرية المصارف الصادر بتاريخ 3/9/1956 القيام بمراقبة العمليات التي تجريها مع زبائنها لتلافي تورطها بعمليات يمكن أن تخفي تبييضاً لاموال ناتجة عن الجرائم المحددة في هذا القانون.

تجدد أصول هذه الرقابة بموجب نظام بضعه مصرف لبنان ويصدره في مهلة شهر واحد من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون على أن يتضمن كحد أدنى الموجبات التالية:

أ‌. التحقق من الهوية الحقيقية للزبائن الدائمين للمؤسسات المصرفية والمالية وتحديد هوية صاحب الحق الاقتصادي في حال تم التعامل بواسطة وكلاء أو تحت ستار أسماء مستعارة عائدة لأشخاص أو لمؤسسات أو لشركات أو عن طريق حسابات مرقمة.
ب‌. تطبيق إجراءات التحقق ذاتها فيما يتعلق بهوية الزبائن العابرين إذا كانت العملية أو سلسلة العمليات المطلوبة تفوق مبلغاً معيناً من المال.
ج‌. الاحتفاظ بصور المستندات المعلقة بالعمليات كافة وبصور الوثائق الرسمية المعلقة بهوية المتعاملين لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بعد إنجاز العمليات أو إقفال الحسابات.
د‌. تحديد المؤشرات التي تدل على احتمال وجود عمليات تبييض للأموال ومبادئ الحيطة والحذر لكشف العمليات المشبوهة.
هـ. التزام المؤسسات المصرفية والمؤسسات المالية من تقيد هذه المؤسسات بأحكام النظام موضوع هذه المادة وإبلاغ حاكم مصرف لبنان عن أي مخالفة بهذا الشأن.


المادة السادسة: 
1. تنشأ لدى مصرف لبان هيئة مستقلة، ذات طابع قضائي، تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية، غير خاضعة في ممارسة أعمالها لسلطة المصرف، مهمتها التحقيق في عمليات تبييض الأموال والسهر على التقيد بالأصول والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وتسمى فيما يلي " هيئة التحقيق الخاصة" أو " الهيئة".
2. تتألف " هيئة التحقيقي الخاصة" من"

- حاكم مصرف لبنان، وفي حال تعذر حضوره، من ينتدبه من بين نوابه رئيساً
- رئيس لجنة الرقابة على المصارف، وفي حال تعذر حضوره/ من ينتدب من بين أعضاء اللجنة المذكورة:عضواً

- القاضي المعين في الهيئة المصرفية العليا وفي خال تعذر حضوره، قاض رديف يعينه مجلس القضاء الأعلى لمدة تعادل مدة تعيين الأصيل: عضوا 

- عضو أصيل وعضو رديف يعينهما مجلس الوزراء بناء على إنهاء حاكم مصرف لبنان.


3. تعين " هيئة التحقيق الخاصة" أميناً للسر على أن يتفرغ للأعمال التي تكلفه بها وان يقوم بتنفيذ قراراتها وبالأشراف المباشر على جهاز خاص من المدققين تنتدبهم " الهيئة" لمراقبة تنفيذ الموجبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والتحقق منها بشكل مستمر دون أن يعتد تجاه أي منهم بأحكام القانون الصادر بتاريخ 3/9/1956 المتعلق بسرية المصارف.

4. مهمة " هيئة التحقيق الخاصة" إجراء التحقيقات في العمليات التي يشتبه بأنها تشكل جرائم تبييض أموال وتقرير مدى جدية الأدلة والقرائن على ارتكاب هذه الجرائم أو إحداها.
يحصر " بالهيئة" حق تقرير رفع السرية المصرفية لصالح المراجع القضائية المختصة ولصالح الهيئة المصرفية العليا ممثلة بشخص رئيسها وذلك عن الحسابات المفتوحة لدى المصارف او المؤسسات المالية والتي تشتبه أنها استخدمت لغاية تبييض الأموال.

5. تجتمع الهيئة" بدعوة من رئيسها، مرتين في الشهر على ألاق وكلما دعت الحاجة ولا تكون اجتماعاتها قانونية إلا بحضور ثلاثة أعضاء على الأقل. 
6. تتخذ " الهيئة" قراراتها بأكثرية الحضور وإذا تعادلت الأصوات يكون صوت الرئيس مرجحاً.
7. تضع " الهيئة" خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ صدور هذا القانون، نظاماً لسير عملها، ونظاماً للمستخدمين التابعين لها وللمتعاقدين معها والخاضعين للقانون الخاص ولا سيما لموجب الحفاظ على السرية.

يتحمل مصرف لبنان نفقات " الهيئة" والأجهزة التابعة لها م ضمن الموازنة التي تضعها على أن تحظى بموافقة المجلس المركزي لمصرف لبنان.

المادة الثامنة:
1. تجتمع "الهيئة" فور تلقيها المعلومات من المعنيين المشار إليهم في المادة السابعة أعلاه أو فور تلقيها المعلومات من السلطات الرسمية اللبنانية أو الأجنبية.
2. بعد تدقيق المعلومات، تتخذ "الهيئة" ضمن مهلة ثلاثة أيام عمل، قراراً مؤقتاً بتجميد الحساب أو الحسابات المشبوهة لمدة خمسة أيام قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة إذا كان مصدر الأموال لا يوال مجهولاً أو إذا اشتبه بأنه ناجم عن جرم تبييض أموال. وفي خلال المهلة المذكورة تقوم "الهيئة" بتحقيقاتها بشأن الحساب أو الحسابات المشبوهة أما مباشرة أو بواسطة من تنتدبه من أعضائها أو المسؤولين المعنيين لديها أو بواسطة أمين السر لديها أو من تعينه من بين مفوضي المراقبة ويقوم كل من هؤلاء بمهامه شرك التقيد بالسرية ودون أن يعتد تجاهه بأحكام القانون الصادر بتاريخ 3/9/1956 المتعلق بسرية المصارف.
3. بعد إجراء التحقيقات وخلال مهمل التجميد المؤقت للحساب أو للحسابات المشبوهة تصدر "الهيئة" قراراً نهائياً أما بتحرير هذا الحساب إذا لم يتبين لها أن مصدر الأموال غير مشروع وإما برفع السرية المصرفية عن الحساب أو الحسابات المشتبه لها ومواصلة تجميدها وفي حال عدم إصدار الهيئة أي قرار بعد انقضاء المهلة كما هو منصوص عنها في الفقرة الثانية أعلاه يعتبر الحساب محرراً حكماً. ولا تقبل قرارات "الهيئة" أي طريق من طرق المراجعة العادية الإدارية أو القضائية بما في ذلك المراجعة لتجاوز حد السلطة.
4. عند الموافقة على رفع السرية المصرفية، على "الهيئة" أن ترسل نسخة طبق الأصل عن قرارها النهائي المعلل إلى كل من النائب العام التمييزي والى الهيئة المصرفية العليا بشخص رئيسها والى صحاب العلاقة والى المصرف المعني والى الجهة الخارجية المعنية أما مباشرة أو بواسطة المرجع الذي وردت المعلومات عن طريقه.

المادة التاسعة: يمكن لرئيس "الهيئة" أو لمن ينتدبه من أعضاء الهيئة مباشرة مخابرة السلطات اللبنانية او الأجنبية كافة ( القضائية – الإدارية – المالية والأمنية) بغية طلب معلومات أو الاطلاع على تفاصيل التحقيقات التي تكون قد أجرتها حول الأمور المرتبطة أو المتصلة بتحقيقات تجريها "الهيئة". وعلى السلطات اللبنانية المعنية أن تستجيب لطلب المعلومات فوراً.

المادة العاشرة: تعين "الهيئة" جهازاً مركزياً يسمى " الوحدة الإدارية لجمع المعلومات المالية" يكون المرجع الصالح والمركز الرسمي لرصد وجمع المعلومات المتعلقة بجرائم تبييض الأموال وحفظها وتبادل المعلومات مع نظيراتها من الأجهزة الأجنبية.

على الوحدة الإدارية لجمع المعلومات المالية إعلام "الهيئة" بشكل دوري بالمعلومات المتوافرة لديها عن جرائم تبييض الأموال.

تحدد "الهيئة" عدد أعضاء هذه الوحدة ومهامهم وأتعاب كل منهم وتتخذ بحقهم التدابير المسلكية وتصرفهم في حال إخلالهم بواجباتهم ولا يحول ذلك دون إمكانية تعرضهم للملاحقة الجزائية او المدينة.

يطبق على جميع هؤلاء الموجبات ذاتها المطبقة على أعضاء الهيئة لا سيما موجب الحفاظ على السرية.

المادة الحادية عشرة: باستثناء قرار "الهيئة" بالموافقة على رفع السرية المصرفية، يتسم بالسرية المطلقة موجب الإبلاغ المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون من قبل أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي والمستندات المقدمة لهذه الغاية ومستندات التحقيق وإجراءاته في شتى مراحلها.

المادة الثانية عشرة: يتمتع كل من رئيس وأعضاء "الهيئة" والعاملين لديها أو المنتدبين من قبلها بالحصانة ضمن نطاق عملهم وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بحيث لا يجوز الادعاء عليهم أو على أحدهم أو ملاحقتهم بأي مسؤولية مدنية أو جزائية تتعلقان بقيام أي منهم بمهامه ومنها الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القانون الصادر بتاريخ 3/9/1956 والمتعلق بسرية المصارف إلا بحال إفشاء السرية المصرفية.

كما يتمتع كلم من المصرف وموظفيه بالحصانة عينها عندما يقومون بتنفيذ الموجبات الملقاة على عاتقهم بموجب هذا القانون أم بموجب قرارات "الهيئة".

المادة الثالثة عشرة: يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنه وبغرامة حدها الأقصى عشرة ملايين ليرة لبنانية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المواد الرابعة والخامسة والسابعة والحادية عشرة من هذا القانون.

المادة الرابعة عشرة: تصادر لمصلحة الدولة الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة التي يثبت بموجب حكم نهائي أنها متعلقة بأي من الجرائم المذكورة في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون أو محصلة بنتيجتها ما لم يثبت أصحابها، قضائياً، حقوقهم الشرعية بشأنها.

المادة الخامسة عشرة: تلغى التحفظات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات /2-3-4-/ من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 426 تاريخ 15/5/1995 المتعلق بالإجازة بإبرام اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1988، كما تلغى المادة 132 من القانون رقم 673 تاريخ 16/3/1998 المتعلق بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والسلائف.

المادة السادسة عشرة: لا يعتد، فور نفاذ هذا القانون، بجميع الأحكام المخالفة أو التي لا تأتلف مع مضمونه ولا سيما تلك الواردة في قانون سرية المصارف الصادر بتاريخ 3/9/1956 وف القانون رقم 673 تاريخ 16/3/1998 المتعلق بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والسلائف.

المادة السابعة عشرة: يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

بعبدا في 20 نيسان 2001

الامضاء: إميل لحود

صدر عن رئاسة الجمهورية
رئيس مجلس الوزراء
الامضاء: رفيق للحريري

رئيس مجلس الوزراء
الامضاء: رفيق الحريري

----------

